
A third of cash is owned by 5 U.S. companies - eplanit
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2016/05/20/third-cash-owned-5-us-companies/84640704/
======
rrggrr
Combine this with the unprecedented excess reserves held by US Banks on
deposit with the US Fed and you have an economic atrocity.

Money's movement through the US economy, in the form of investments that
create jobs and opportunity, is a necessity. That those same funds sit idle in
US Treasuries, corporate bank accounts (see excess reserves), and offshore is
a tragically inefficient and possibly even unjust allocation of capital.

I'm no fan of corporate taxes and/or tax holidays, but this is the strongest
case I've seen for urgent tax policy intervention to free up sequestered cash.

------
sharemywin
good thing they aren't dumping it back into the economy it would cause massive
inflation.

